# Shadoww # Is thiss alrightt folkss ?



## Leaahhh (Apr 17, 2009)

Shadoww is my new bearded dragon.
Pleasee tell mee if I'm lookingg after him correcctt.
Here are a few essential detailss.
Sex: Male.
Age: Threee yearss.
sheddingg abitt. :yeahright:
Justt been moved into a vivarium twice his sizee.

Infoo: 
I am currently feeding him from around 10-13 size 5 crickets everyday.
Size 4 locust/ size 5 in the weekend.
Nutribowledd his food everyotherr dayy.
Bathee him every other dayy.
Give him greens in the morningg, cricketss at nightt.
Leavee lights on for 12 hourss.
Cleann viv out at least every otherr dayy.
His vivarium iss four and a half foott.

Includess: two giant logs coveringg half the tankk.
Bridgee for baskingg spot.
3 pieces of slatee.: victory:
A plant viningg throughh the logss.
Food bowll for greenss.
I sprayy the leavess everyday for extraa waterr.

P.S. I alsoo handlee Shadow half an hour to an hour every nighttt.

Thankss for readingg.
Pleasee leave comment for me.
I need to be confidentt aboutt it !:blush:

Leaahhh.


----------



## corn breed day-v (Apr 27, 2009)

as far as i can see you are doing everything right,but calcium/vitamin powders should be everything it eats and you can handle him for longer,as they very friendly and enjoy being handled.


----------



## Leaahhh (Apr 17, 2009)

Thankss. This helpedd alott.
Hope you'll answer any of my other questionss.


----------



## wardog (Aug 9, 2009)

he doesnt need that many a day . ure over feeding him .


----------



## wardog (Aug 9, 2009)

u dont have to clean him out as often you are either , ull stress the poor thing out .


----------



## Alis91xx (Aug 10, 2009)

I Have always been told never to spray their tank or bathe them, they are desert lizards and are used to little water. Also calcium/vitamin powder should be put on their feed everyday! 
Other then that everything seems fine.


----------



## joestan80 (Dec 1, 2009)

to me your doing every thing right but a lot of people say dont bath them because they come from the desert and dont spray the plants just give them water in a bowl


----------

